# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  جراحی بینی در سال کنکور !

## کنکوری 96

*سلام
من به علت مشکلات تنفسی مجبورم طی یک دو هفته اینده بینی خودم رو عمل جراحی کنم و میدونم حداقل یه زمانی رو برای کنکور از دستم میدم بخاطر جراحی . میخواستم بدونم کسی تجربه جراحی بینی داره که طی چه مدت دوباره میشه کتاب حداقل دست گرفت و حداکثر چقدر زمان از دستم میره ؟ سپاس از همتون*

----------


## The JoKer

داداش ما که نکردم چون کلا نیاز نداشتیم  :Yahoo (76): 
اما کسایی که کردن فلج نشدن که نتونن درس بخونن 
فوقش یک هفته دیگه اونم با اغراق !!!

----------


## کنکوری 96

> داداش ما که نکردم چون کلا نیاز نداشتیم 
> اما کسایی که کردن فلج نشدن که نتونن درس بخونن 
> فوقش یک هفته دیگه اونم با اغراق !!!


یعنی با صورت داغون هفته اول واقعا میشه درس خوند ؟؟؟!!!! درد و عوارض بیهوشی این وسط چی میشه ؟!!!

----------


## somi

> *سلام
> من به علت مشکلات تنفسی مجبورم طی یک دو هفته اینده بینی خودم رو عمل جراحی کنم و میدونم حداقل یه زمانی رو برای کنکور از دستم میدم بخاطر جراحی . میخواستم بدونم کسی تجربه جراحی بینی داره که طی چه مدت دوباره میشه کتاب حداقل دست گرفت و حداکثر چقدر زمان از دستم میره ؟ سپاس از همتون*


بینیت استخوانیه یا غضروفی؟

----------


## The JoKer

> یعنی با صورت داغون هفته اول واقعا میشه درس خوند ؟؟؟!!!! درد و عوارض بیهوشی این وسط چی میشه ؟!!!


اگر توی اینه خودت رو نبینی میشه  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## کنکوری 96

> اگر توی اینه خودت رو نبینی میشه


درد رو چیکار کنم برادر من !!!

----------


## کنکوری 96

> بینیت استخوانیه یا غضروفی؟


بلـــــــــــــــــه ؟!! از کجا بدونم من اخه

----------


## Amin-jh

مگه با بینیت درس میخونی شما  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## The JoKer

> درد رو چیکار کنم برادر من !!!


زیاد نیست نگران نباش

----------


## The JoKer

> بلـــــــــــــــــه ؟!! از کجا بدونم من اخه


یک دونه قاشق بردار بزن به بینیت اگر درد رو احساس کردی یعنی استخونی و الا غضروفی 
موفق باشی

----------


## fatemeh.L

بهر حال اول سلامتی بعد درس

----------


## somi

> بلـــــــــــــــــه ؟!! از کجا بدونم من اخه


خو نگا کن ببین اشکالش از استخونشه یا از غضروف .من فک میکنم شما عمل زیبایی میکنی 
اگ عمل انحراف اینا باشه ک شاید ی هفته.بعدش مسئله ای نیس

----------


## کنکوری 96

> مگه با بینیت درس میخونی شما


ای خدا منظورم درررررررررررررد بعد عمل و عوارض بعد عمل هست . متوجه شدین ؟!!!!

----------


## کنکوری 96

> یک دونه قاشق بردار بزن به بینیت اگر درد رو احساس کردی یعنی استخونی و الا غضروفی 
> موفق باشی


جدی ؟؟؟!!! یا سرکاریه  ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## کنکوری 96

> خو نگا کن ببین اشکالش از استخونشه یا از غضروف .من فک میکنم شما عمل زیبایی میکنی 
> اگ عمل انحراف اینا باشه ک شاید ی هفته.بعدش مسئله ای نیس


*من هم قراره عمل انحراف و هم عمل زیبایی رو یکجا انجام بدم*

----------


## somi

> *من هم قراره عمل انحراف و هم عمل زیبایی رو یکجا انجام بدم*


اگ واقعا انحراف داری پ احتمالا بینیت استخونیه بینی استخونیم بعد عمل معمولا مراقبت خاصی نمیخواد و سریع میتونی ب کارات برسی 

شاید ی هفته طول بکشه اما واسه بینی غضروفی مراقبت زیاد میخواد و تا چن ماه نمیتونی سرتو پایین نگه داری چون فرم بینیت خراب میشه بنظرم بهتره بزاری برا تابستون وگرنه زیاد زمان میبره

----------


## ThinkeR

> *من هم قراره عمل انحراف و هم عمل زیبایی رو یکجا انجام بدم*


موفق باشی.
پس برادر بدو برو سر درست وبکوب تادوهفته دیگه باساعت مطالعه بالابخون تااون مدتی که نمیتونی بخونی رو جبران کرده باشی.
اگه میخوای دقیق بدونی چقدر بعدعمل وضعیتت نرمال نخواهدبود ازپزشکت بپرس. :Yahoo (1):

----------


## کنکوری 96

> اگ واقعا انحراف داری پ احتمالا بینیت استخونیه بینی استخونیم بعد عمل معمولا مراقبت خاصی نمیخواد و سریع میتونی ب کارات برسی 
> 
> شاید ی هفته طول بکشه اما واسه بینی غضروفی مراقبت زیاد میخواد و تا چن ماه نمیتونی سرتو پایین نگه داری چون فرم بینیت خراب میشه بنظرم بهتره بزاری برا تابستون وگرنه زیاد زمان میبره


*مشکل تنفسی دارم و شبا نمیتونم خوب بخوابم . انحراف خیلی اذیتم میکنه*

----------


## The JoKer

> جدی ؟؟؟!!! یا سرکاریه  ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!


داداش جدی 
اینا روش های خاصی که دکترای تاپ ایران گفتن 
امتحان کن متوجه میشی

----------


## pipram

همه اولش مشکل تنفسی داشتن

----------


## FaaRshD

> *سلام
> من به علت مشکلات تنفسی مجبورم طی یک دو هفته اینده بینی خودم رو عمل جراحی کنم و میدونم حداقل یه زمانی رو برای کنکور از دستم میدم بخاطر جراحی . میخواستم بدونم کسی تجربه جراحی بینی داره که طی چه مدت دوباره میشه کتاب حداقل دست گرفت و حداکثر چقدر زمان از دستم میره ؟ سپاس از همتون*


نهایتش 2-3 هفته ! بعدش میتونی راحت درس بخونی ! .. البته درس خوندن هم باید تو شرایط خاص باشه ! مثلا سر زیاد پایین نباشه ! 

البته اول دکتر باید معاینه بکنه ببینه واقعا انحراف هست یا نه ! و اینکه نوع بینی چیه ! ولی نهایت دردش همون 2-3 هفته هست بعد شرایط متعادل میشه ..

----------


## somi

> *مشکل تنفسی دارم و شبا نمیتونم خوب بخوابم . انحراف خیلی اذیتم میکنه*


آبریزش بینی هم داری؟

----------


## fatemeh.L

> آبریزش بینی هم داری؟


الان مگه شما دکترین که این بنده خدا رو انفدر سوال پیچ میکنین :Yahoo (35):

----------


## fatemeh.L

دوست عزیز بعید میدوونم اینجا کسی بتونه به شما کمک کنه چه بسا ممکنه گمراه بشید
اگه مشکل جدی دارید بهتره عمل کنید یا با پزشکتون مشورت کنید

----------


## somi

> الان مگه شما دکترین که این بنده خدا رو انفدر سوال پیچ میکنین


 دکتر نیستم اما بخاطر یسری چیزا تو این مورد یکم اطلاعات دارم انقدی هست ک بتونم جواب سوالای ایشونو بدم
خ بحث تخصصیم ک نیس  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## کنکوری 96

> دوست عزیز بعید میدوونم اینجا کسی بتونه به شما کمک کنه چه بسا ممکنه گمراه بشید
> اگه مشکل جدی دارید بهتره عمل کنید یا با پزشکتون مشورت کنید


*فکر کردم کسی تجربه داشته و صادقانه میتونه راهنمایی کنه .
یکی میگه با قاشق بکوب تو صورتت معلوم میشه ! یکی میگه دروغ میگی ! کم مونده بگن برو بمیر !!!!!
خب من واقعا مشکل نداشتم مگه مریضم تو این زمان حساس . . . .
نمیدونم چی بگم والله . .
*

----------


## alk1370

> *مشکل تنفسی دارم و شبا نمیتونم خوب بخوابم . انحراف خیلی اذیتم میکنه*


فکر کردم میخوای عمل زیبایی کنی که خب الان واجب نیست ولی وقتی بیماریت اذیتت میکنه فدا سرت که به کنکورت لطمه میزنه.فکر سلامتیت باش.مگه فقط به دنیا اومدی که کنکور بدی؟ فوق فوقش امسال نشد سال دیگه . من که سلامتیم رو به هیچی نمیفروشم!!

----------


## کنکوری 96

> فکر کردم میخوای عمل زیبایی کنی که خب الان واجب نیست ولی وقتی بیماریت اذیتت میکنه فدا سرت که به کنکورت لطمه میزنه.فکر سلامتیت باش.مگه فقط به دنیا اومدی که کنکور بدی؟ فوق فوقش امسال نشد سال دیگه . من که سلامتیم رو به هیچی نمیفروشم!!


*من دانشجوی انصرافی هستم . سال دیگه ای وجود نداره بزرگوار !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## alk1370

> *من دانشجوی انصرافی هستم . سال دیگه ای وجود نداره بزرگوار !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


من به کنکور کاری ندارم.طبق گفته خودت که میگی 

*مشکل تنفسی دارم و شبا نمیتونم خوب بخوابم . انحراف خیلی اذیتم میکنه

*بهتره در درجه اول و آخر به فکر سلامتیت باشی نه کنکورت! فوقش اگه یکی دو ماه هم عقب افتادی از درست.

----------


## nashnas4

شما چرا انقدر عصبانی ۸ تا علامت تعجب میزاری؟ 
اینطوری!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
اول دو تا نفس عمیق بکش بعد بیا سوال مطرح کن و انتظار جواب خوب داشته باش

----------


## negar~

> ای خدا منظورم درررررررررررررد بعد عمل و عوارض بعد عمل هست . متوجه شدین ؟!!!!



فقط تا یه هفته مشکل خواهی داشت اونم چون نمیتونی سرتو خم کنی
درد خاصی هم نداره
اگه فشار خونت بالاس شاید یکم مراقبت بیشتر لازم باشه 
بعد یه هفته دیگه هیچ بهانه ای نیست
از دیروزه این تاپیک رو اعصابمه :Yahoo (110):

----------


## کنکوری 96

> شما چرا انقدر عصبانی ۸ تا علامت تعجب میزاری؟ 
> اینطوری!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> اول دو تا نفس عمیق بکش بعد بیا سوال مطرح کن و انتظار جواب خوب داشته باش


*دعواعه ؟؟!!!!
مثل ادم جواب بدین مثل بعضی از دوستان این مسائل هم نخواهد بود . . . 
راستی جیبوتی جرمانی کجاست دیگه ؟!! شما با خودت درگیری که اونوقت به یکی دیگه داری مشاوره میدی !*

----------


## erfan.sadeghi

عمل بینی خیلی سخته 1 ماه طول میکشه آدم سابق بشی ... رو چشمات و گلوت و .. اثر میزاره .. خیلی وضعیت بدی

----------


## کنکوری 96

> عمل بینی خیلی سخته 1 ماه طول میکشه آدم سابق بشی ... رو چشمات و گلوت و .. اثر میزاره .. خیلی وضعیت بدی


بعضی ها که میگن یه هفته ای ردیفی ؟!

----------


## WickedSick

البته دوست من سینوس عمل کرده
پس اینم سخت نیست  :Yahoo (21):  آدم زیر 10 تن آوارم باشه توانایی انجام هر کاریو که دوست داشته باشه انجام بده رو داره
(پسرا بیشتر جمله رو میفهمن  :Yahoo (4):  )

----------


## somi

> *مشکل تنفسی دارم و شبا نمیتونم خوب بخوابم . انحراف خیلی اذیتم میکنه*


من جواب شمارودادم نمیدونم چرا میگین ک مسخره میکنیو...نمیدونم با من بودین یا ن 
ولی اگ ابریزش بینی اینا دارین مشکل شما هیچوقت با عمل خوب نمیشه

----------


## Hellion

داداش بینیتو عمل میکنی دستتو که عمل نیمکتی!

----------


## arash

*بستگی به تکنیک جراحت داره
بعضیا 2-3 روز بعد از عمل انگار اصلا عمل نکردن و خودشون میتونن به تموم کاراشون برسن
بعضیا هم تا 10 روز ورم شدید و کبودی و .. دارن که چشاشون به زور باز میشه و...
همه ی اینا به بافت بدن خودتم بستگی داره + تبحر پزشک(دیدم که میگم)
اینا فقط یه نمونش بود اونم واسه روزای بعد از عمل
روز سوم بعد از عمل باید بری مطب تامپون بینیتو در بیارن
روز هفتم اسپلینت (گچ)بینی و بخیه هاتو بر میداره
بعد از اون هم باید هفته ای 2بار بری مطب که چسب بینیتو عوض کنه
البته خودت یاد میگیری چطور چسبشو عوض کنی
همه ی اینا به کنار
نمیخوام منصرفت کنم اما تصمیم با خودته چون شما می خوای واسه زیبایی هم عمل کنی پس زیبایی و تقارن و...واست مهمه
1درصد احتمال بده که اونی که می خوای نشه مثلا
سوراخای بینیت هم اندازه نشه
نیمرخ 2 طرف بینیت با هم فرق داشته باشه متقارن نباشه
یا دماغتو خیلی کوچک و سربالا کنه
از لحاظ روحی داغون میشی دیگه نمی تونی 1 کلمه هم درس بخونی 
همش جلو آینه ای و بفکر عمل دوباره ...(دیدم که میگم)
اینو هم بدون حداقل تا 6ماه نمی تونی ترمیم کنی
اگه میتونی با اینا کنار بیای عمل کن
اگه حتی 1درصد از این چیزایی که گفتم رو نمی تونی تحمل کنی ریسک نکن و بیخیال شو بزار واسه تابستون
در هر صورت موفق باشی...*

----------


## کنکوری 96

> من جواب شمارودادم نمیدونم چرا میگین ک مسخره میکنیو...نمیدونم با من بودین یا ن 
> ولی اگ ابریزش بینی اینا دارین مشکل شما هیچوقت با عمل خوب نمیشه


شما از کجا این اطلاعات رو دارین ؟!
نخیر ابریزش ندارم . ترشح ولی چرا

----------


## کنکوری 96

> *بستگی به تکنیک جراحت داره
> بعضیا 2-3 روز بعد از عمل انگار اصلا عمل نکردن و خودشون میتونن به تموم کاراشون برسن
> بعضیا هم تا 10 روز ورم شدید و کبودی و .. دارن که چشاشون به زور باز میشه و...
> همه ی اینا به بافت بدن خودتم بستگی داره + تبحر پزشک(دیدم که میگم)
> اینا فقط یه نمونش بود اونم واسه روزای بعد از عمل
> روز سوم بعد از عمل باید بری مطب تامپون بینیتو در بیارن
> روز هفتم اسپلینت (گچ)بینی و بخیه هاتو بر میداره
> بعد از اون هم باید هفته ای 2بار بری مطب که چسب بینیتو عوض کنه
> البته خودت یاد میگیری چطور چسبشو عوض کنی
> ...


*شما اولین نفری هستین که دوستانه و برادرانه جوابم رو دادین . از شما ممنونم* 
*خودم دوست دارم باشه برا تابستون چون دانشجوی انصرافی هستم و اخرین کنکورمه و وقت رو هم نمیخوام از دست بدم .
ولی از یک طرف والدین میگن باید تموم شه این کار چون من از بچگی این مشکلو دارم و دهنم اکثرا بازه و خودمم خسته شدم و از طرفی دیگه میخوام نگه دارم واسه معافیتت خدمت ولی تاریخ معلوم نیست واز طرفی والدین و بعضی ها میگن تابستون چون هوا گرمه و چسب و اینا ممکنه بینی عفونت کنه . نظر شما چیه ؟؟؟*

----------


## somi

> شما از کجا این اطلاعات رو دارین ؟!
> نخیر ابریزش ندارم . ترشح ولی چرا


ببخشید ولی من واسه خودتون میگم چون چندین مورد انحراف بینی دیدم ک فک میکنن ترشحاتو مشکل تنفسیشون با عمل جراحی ازبین میره

ترشحات شما هیچ ربطی ب عمل انحرافتون نداره انحراف بینی شما با عمل مث ی بینی عادی میشه ولی مشکل شما همیشه سرجاش میمونه
واسه درمانشم ی راهی هست ک اگ خواستین میگم

----------


## arash

> *شما اولین نفری هستین که دوستانه و برادرانه جوابم رو دادین . از شما ممنونم* 
> *خودم دوست دارم باشه برا تابستون چون دانشجوی انصرافی هستم و اخرین کنکورمه و وقت رو هم نمیخوام از دست بدم .
> ولی از یک طرف والدین میگن باید تموم شه این کار چون من از بچگی این مشکلو دارم و دهنم اکثرا بازه و خودمم خسته شدم و از طرفی دیگه میخوام نگه دارم واسه معافیتت خدمت ولی تاریخ معلوم نیست واز طرفی والدین و بعضی ها میگن تابستون چون هوا گرمه و چسب و اینا ممکنه بینی عفونت کنه . نظر شما چیه ؟؟؟*


*خواهش میکنم.
اتفاقا تابستون خیلی بهتره
شما الان کنکور دارید به خاطر استرس و فشار عصبی کنکور سیستم ایمنی بدنتون ضعیفتره و احتمال سرما خوردگی بالاتر میره 
زمستونم هوا سرده و سرماخوردگی و عطسه و آبریزش بینی ...
بهار هم به خاطرپخش بودن گرده  گل ها تو هوا احتمال آلرژی هست
پس بهترین فصل تابستونه
با توجه به اینکه گفتی دانشجوی انصرافی هستی و آخرین کنکورته این 6 ماه رو هم صبر کن و با تلاش زیاد درستو بخون تا بعدا خودتو سرزنش نکنی که به خاطر عمل بینی نتیجه نگرفتی(خدا نکنه)
اما بازم تصمیم با خود شماست*

----------


## کنکوری 96

> ببخشید ولی من واسه خودتون میگم چون چندین مورد انحراف بینی دیدم ک فک میکنن ترشحاتو مشکل تنفسیشون با عمل جراحی ازبین میره
> 
> ترشحات شما هیچ ربطی ب عمل انحرافتون نداره انحراف بینی شما با عمل مث ی بینی عادی میشه ولی مشکل شما همیشه سرجاش میمونه
> واسه درمانشم ی راهی هست ک اگ خواستین میگم


*یه دکتر نه بلکه چندتا دکتر متخصص با چندتا عکس و ازمایش گفتن با عمل حله . اونوقت شما حرف یه دکتر متخصص رو تکذیب میکنی ؟؟؟!!!! ایول چه اعتماد به نفسی*

----------


## ParsaYousefi

5 صفحه خزعبل نوشته شده برای مسامحه با یه بینی ؟  :Yahoo (110): 

خدایی کمی بیفزا :Yahoo (110):

----------


## کنکوری 96

> *خواهش میکنم.
> اتفاقا تابستون خیلی بهتره
> شما الان کنکور دارید به خاطر استرس و فشار عصبی کنکور سیستم ایمنی بدنتون ضعیفتره و احتمال سرما خوردگی بالاتر میره 
> زمستونم هوا سرده و سرماخوردگی و عطسه و آبریزش بینی ...
> بهار هم به خاطرپخش بودن گرده  گل ها تو هوا احتمال آلرژی هست
> پس بهترین فصل تابستونه
> با توجه به اینکه گفتی دانشجوی انصرافی هستی و آخرین کنکورته این 6 ماه رو هم صبر کن و با تلاش زیاد درستو بخون تا بعدا خودتو سرزنش نکنی که به خاطر عمل بینی نتیجه نگرفتی(خدا نکنه)
> اما بازم تصمیم با خود شماست*


اره تابستون بهتره . فعلا با دارو سر میکنم یجوری 
ممنونم از شما 
تا داد بعضی ها بیشتر از این درنیومده . انگار مال باباشونه اینجا !!! ( حرص نخور اینقدر خشک میشی برادر = *ParsaYousefi = شما عقل داری چرا میای ؟؟!!! )
*تایپ رو یکی ببنده !

----------


## Lara27

احتمالا از لوزه هاتون هست

----------


## کنکوری 96

> احتمالا از لوزه هاتون هست


سالمه

----------


## somi

> *یه دکتر نه بلکه چندتا دکتر متخصص با چندتا عکس و ازمایش گفتن با عمل حله . اونوقت شما حرف یه دکتر متخصص رو تکذیب میکنی ؟؟؟!!!! ایول چه اعتماد به نفسی*


یکی از دوستای بچگیم انحراف بینی داشت اونموقه 16سالش بود موقع امتحانا عمل کرد یهفته ای  همچی اوکی شد بقیه امتحاناشو داد  زیبایی عمل نکرد فقط انحراف تاحالام صددفه ازش پرسیدم مشکلت حل شده میگه ن تازه ب ی موردم اکتفا نکردم چون اون ترشحات نداشت فک کنم فقط مشکل تنفسی داشت

----------


## somi

> سالمه



مشکل شما آلرژیه و باید تست آلرژی بدین  هزینه تست و درمانش برابره با عمل زیبایی بینی ولی اگ اینکاروکنین ب طور  قطع مشکلتون حل میشه پولشم یدفه ایی نمیریزین در طول  3 4 ساله حالا دیگ  خودتون میدونین

----------

